# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  besoin d'aide pour crer un programme de communication pou mon fils handicap moteur

## franck74350

Bonjour ,
Je suis a la recherche de quelqu un qui pourrait m aider a crer un programme pour mon fils de 6 ans qui et handicap moteur et qui na pas la parole , cest  pour cela que je voudrais lui crer un programme de communication ,car pour nol il va avoir un ordinateur portable

je ne sais pas comment joindre le fichier pdf que j ai prparer avec toute les explication et capture du tableau  que je voudrais faire , donc si quelqu un veut bien m'aider je lui donnerais mon adresse mail et me faudrait la votre pour pouvoir envoyer mon projet!!
encore mercipour mon fils qui grce a vous pourra communiquer comme tout le monde!!!

----------


## mortapa

Pour ajouter un fichier  un message c'est tout simple :

Lorsque tu es en train de lcrire tu clique sur le trombone, la une fenetre s'ouvre tu clique sur parcourir puis choisi ton fichier et tu clique sur envoyer.

Ensuite tu reclique sur le trombone et slectionne ton fichier

----------

